# Fancy Farrier Record "Artwork"



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

I was feeling bored tonight and thought I'd play around with Illustrator a little bit. I made some 'fancy' farrier records :lol: Not really artwork but I thought I'd share anyways


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

That is such a neat idea. Love it!!!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!  
I made the "Rowdy" one for my father's girlfriend and she wants me to make another for his Worming&Vet records too :wink:


----------

